# Splayed feet



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

I was wondering of anyone knows what causes splayed feet and can you fix it?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

do you mean toes wide spread? or feet that point away from the body (easty westy)?

to be honest not sure if there is anything that can be done for either...

Juli


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

A picture would help


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Some people feel that it's caused by the nails being too long. When I was told that by an experienced lab breeder, I have always kept my puppy's nails short. But, I do thing some of it is anatomical.. like the bigger the web in a lab, the more the toes spread.. Not sure it's a fixable thing.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Splayed feet can also (in addition to nails being too long) come w/ advanced age (9+) after the toes start to break down, otherwise, it seems to be genetic. You want tight, well arched strong feet ideally when you choose your pup (yea yea, along w/ everything else!). Interestingly enough, many field dogs seem to have nicer feet than what I'm currently noting in the ring. The response I've gotten when I asked about that is that field breeders may indirectly be selecting for good strong, tight feet as that is so important for the upland hunter, esp. I have no idea if that's true or not, but found it interesting!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

windycanyon said:


> The response I've gotten when I asked about that is that field breeders may indirectly be selecting for good strong, tight feet as that is so important for the upland hunter, esp. I have no idea if that's true or not, but found it interesting!


Splayed feet in dry tough cover can be tough on the webs... causing sores, cysts, etc.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Splayed feet in dry tough cover can be tough on the webs... causing sores, cysts, etc.


Not disputing that at all. I just found it interesting that selection may have been "naturally" occuring all along. My dogs have often been complimented on their nice "cat" feet. As soon as I started paying more attention (since I don't want to lose that nice trait), I'm seeing more and more splayed. 

So here we are in 2008, really scrutinizing our "testable" issues, and I wonder how much otherwise "horse sense" will go out the window. I guess that's what others have been saying all along! Dang it's gotten complicated.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

They are spread out not tightly compacted like others. They don't easty westy..


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

Have they always been this way? My flatcoat has beautiful feet, but if we were showing indoors on mats over concrete (conformation or obedience) the second or third day one of his back feet would go flat. 

My handler kept pushing me to try vit C (I thought he was crazy) but I finally thought it couldn't hurt. Put my dog on it and a few months later noticed - no more flat foot. Even after a long 4 day show and being on concrete the whole time. 

I just throw 2 pills on his food once a day and he gobbles it right up. Easy fix!


----------

